
YouTube threatens legal action against video download service - zipwitch
https://torrentfreak.com/youtube-threatens-legal-action-video-downloader-160530/
======
antiviral
Isn't that a bit like the pot calling out the kettle?

"You stole our stolen content and you'd better stop."

They should require Youtube to send them a DMCA takedown notice for each
video, wait the maximum allowable time to comply, and then allow others to re-
upload the same video.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Online_Copyright_Infringement_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Online_Copyright_Infringement_Liability_Limitation_Act#Take_down_and_put_back_provisions)

Google has claimed it supported opening up closed systems. But it now looks
like it really just depends on who is making/losing money.

~~~
ksk
I think it's more like kicking down the ladder. Once you climb to the top you
want to kick the ladder away so others can't follow you. It's the usual greedy
mindset that often comes about when people get rich.

------
PhantomGremlin
There's one thing I can't stand, that the article mentions:

    
    
       Music labels in particular are not happy
       with the fact that music videos can be easily
       downloaded from the site with help from
       external services.
    

How about putting those videos on iTunes? I'd love to buy them legally, but I
haven't figured out how to. In the meantime, I'm forced to use one of these
download services unless I want to be tethered to the internet whilst viewing
videos.

------
DanBlake
the arguments against this are very similar to adblock legality issues.

Google wants to say "You can only view this content in a specific way" \-
Thats pretty much the same argument against ad blocking. The issue is if a ToS
can force the issue.

